# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Раздача интернета в локалку

## alexfray

Есть одноранговая сеть, компов 40. Все ВинХР, интернет раздается через юзергейт на отдельном компе. Но такое решение не устраивает, так как юзергейт бывает отваливается... да и с перезагрузкой сервака вылетает весь интернет. 

Хотелось бы узнать какие практические решения существуют для раздачи интернета и что подойдет в моем случае?

----------


## loschilov

Ideco

----------


## EGORSP

1) Kerio Winroute Firewall
2) SQUID (если только прокси надо), кстати был бесплатен
3) можно вообще просто сделать стандартными средствами WinXP

хотя для 40 компов раздавать инет такими методами мне кажется не правильно. поставь отдельную машинку для подобных целей (пусть не шибко мощную) и сделай из нее шлюз.

----------


## alexfray

> 1) Kerio Winroute Firewall
> 2) SQUID (если только прокси надо), кстати был бесплатен
> 3) можно вообще просто сделать стандартными средствами WinXP
> 
> хотя для 40 компов раздавать инет такими методами мне кажется не правильно. поставь отдельную машинку для подобных целей (пусть не шибко мощную) и сделай из нее шлюз.


уже стоит отдельная машинка, только работает через UserGate, а он почему-то бывает что тупит... да и через прокси на всех компах работает, что тоже не очень удобно. То есть нужно все время быть в офисе так как в любой момент может отвалиться этот юзергейт, а интересует вариант чтобы настроил и забыл... я думал такой вариант - аппаратный роутер, но я не очень в этом просто разбираюсь=)

так какой же вариант будет "настроил и забыл" ?

----------


## RonikRon

утро доброе... у меня в данный момент стоит юзергейт, я решил проблему "вылетания" юзергейта и байфлая (inet сессия с компа подымаеться) 2я способами: 1 авторан 2 написал на С++ прожку каторая сравнивает (проверяет работоспособность юзергейта, т.е. запущен процесс или нет) если проц. не запущен, то прога сама и запускает... хатя прокси действительно не выход... тоже падумываю НАТ поставить... да тока не могу найти нормальный ключ на керио... а более старые версии сами по себе ни о чем, т.е. он голые...

----------


## alexfray

> утро доброе... у меня в данный момент стоит юзергейт, я решил проблему "вылетания" юзергейта и байфлая (inet сессия с компа подымаеться) 2я способами: 1 авторан 2 написал на С++ прожку каторая сравнивает (проверяет работоспособность юзергейта, т.е. запущен процесс или нет) если проц. не запущен, то прога сама и запускает... хатя прокси действительно не выход... тоже падумываю НАТ поставить... да тока не могу найти нормальный ключ на керио... а более старые версии сами по себе ни о чем, т.е. он голые...


только когда у нас юзергейт вылетает, то чтобы все нормально работало приходится сервисную службу его перезапускать, а как это сделать программно не имею понятия...

----------


## vasiliy242005

есть модемы, которые сами точку поднимают (у меня например через веб интерфейс вбиваешь в него логин и пароль, а он сам устанавливает PPPoE соединение). если его воткнуть напрямую в хаб то при вылете юзергейта инет в сети все равно должен быть, тока юзергейт перестанет контролировать трафик в сети

----------


## karpolio

Ideco (самое простое и надежное - если покупать)
UTM 5.0 (сложновато)

Windows server + Traffic Inspector
Windows server + Kerio winroute

Предпочтение всеравно Windows server + Kerio и полная копия жесткого диска, на бекап, 10-15 мин и сервер настроен полностью и пользователи прописаны

----------


## loschilov

> Ideco (самое простое и надежное - если покупать)


Есть и взломанные версии, не обязательно покупать

----------


## Александр7

Если не хочешь проблем ставь pfsense (спец дистрибутив на базе FreeBSD, не пугайся настроит даже ПТУшник). Если есть желание повозится ставь ComixWall, он на OpenBSD (в принципе всё что нужно уже стоит и настроено, нужно только разрешить необходимые порты, при установки всё заблокировано.)
Для начала советую pfsense, NAT настроен сразу, настройка firewall'а очень удобная, необходимые пакеты скачиваются из сети в едином WEB интерфейсе, если есть желание всё это так же можно сделать и в консоли.
Системные требование просто смешные!!!!!!
У меня стоит pfsense 1.2.2 фильтрует и кешит трафик но 50 машин на HDD в 6G, 265Mb DDR, CPU 2,2

----------


## Barihide

Попробуй 3proxy. Бесплатный, стабильный. Много лет им пользуюсь вместо всего остального. Можешь и на WIN и на Nix его поставить.

----------


## gavru

traffpro, под linux правда только, функционал приличный дажен во free версии

----------


## hipjitikara

Незнаю поздно или нет просто хотел высказать своё мнение,
была такая же проблема с выбором прокси серверовначал с  юзергейта, тоже отваливался вис часто( стоял на отдельной машине двумя сетевыми - Win XP Pro)так вот, тоже поднадоело что постояно приходилось ребутить то сам гейт то всю машину а иногда и это не помогало, порылся в инете, нашол кучу программ, таких как TraficInspector, Kerio, установил на другую машину с Win Serv 2003, настроил но тоже своих проблем там хватало, да и не совсем удобно как мне показалось, вернулся на гейт тока посвежее, на данный момент стоит 5.2.567.5263 работает второй месяц без перезагрузки ни машины ни самой программы, кстати выше есть пост про NAT так USerGate всё это поддерживает, конечно хочется попробовать и ideco и что нибудь на Nix системе но руки боятся пока,если кто знает ломаные версии киньте линки плз

----------


## BlackLotos

> Есть одноранговая сеть, компов 40. Все ВинХР, интернет раздается через юзергейт на отдельном компе. Но такое решение не устраивает, так как юзергейт бывает отваливается... да и с перезагрузкой сервака вылетает весь интернет. 
> 
> Хотелось бы узнать какие практические решения существуют для раздачи интернета и что подойдет в моем случае?


В зависимости от задач которые должны выполнятся:
1. Раздача интернет
2. Защита локалки
3. Контроль действий пользователей
и т.д.

Вариантов на самом деле много.

Если Вы опишите реальные задачи и функциональность которая должна быть могу предложить конкретное решение.

----------


## Gyf

Вот ещё есть такая штука: Интернет Контроль Сервер, аналог Идеко ICS, только дешевле на FreeBSD. Где на варезах валялся крякнутая ИКС 1.3 на 20 пользователей

----------

